# Topics > Mixed reality >  Mozilla Mixed Reality

## Airicist

Developer - Mozilla

mixedreality.mozilla.org

Mozilla Reality Blog

twitter.com/mozillareality

github.com/mozillareality

Chief R&D Officer - Sean White

Head of Mixed Reality Platform Strategy - Andre Vrignaud

Engineering Manager, Hubs - Greg Fodor

Projects:

Hubs, multi-user virtual space in WebXR

----------


## Airicist

What Is Mixed Reality

Published on Mar 27, 2018




> In this short video Josh Marinacci explain how Virtual Reality and Augmented Reality form a spectrum, and the many ways Mozilla is making these open technologies a reality on the web today.

----------


## Airicist

Firefox Reality preview

Published on Apr 3, 2018




> Early preview of Firefox Reality running on HTC VIVE Focus.


"Firefox Reality: Bringing the Immersive Web to Mixed Reality Headsets"

by Trevor F. Smith
April 3, 2018

"Mozilla Announces Open Source AR/VR Web Browser ‘Firefox Reality’"

by Scott Hayden
April 3, 2018

github.com/mozillareality/firefoxreality

----------


## Airicist

Article "Firefox Reality Launches on the Oculus Quest"

by Alice Bonasio
July 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"Firefox Reality 10"

by Erica Stanley
May 20, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mozilla is shutting down its VR web browser, Firefox Reality"

by Sarah Perez
February 3, 2022

----------

